# Favorite Symphony Cycles Part 3



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Pick up to 4 Cycles from this list. I


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Ooooh this one is by far the hardest: Saint-Saens, Schubert, Schumann, Scriabin, Shostakovich, Sibelius, Tchaikovsky, I'd nominate them all!


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Oh no I didn't see Sibelius. Can I vote again?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't think so.  Welll Sibelius will probably win anyways.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I voted: Sibelius, Schnittke, Scriabin and Rubbra.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Farrenc, Schnittke, Schubert, Shostakovich, Schoenberg, Carl Vine, the Stamitz family, Segerstam.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I was thinking about doing the Classical Era Symphony Cycles thread. This would include CPE Bach, Boyce, Boccherini, Stamitz, Clementi, M. Haydn, JC Bach, Dittersdorf, Pleyel, Arne, Hofmann, Haydn, Herschel, Beck, Rosetti, Cannabich, Benda, Scheibe, Baguer, J. Stamitz, Gluck, Hartmann, Pichl, Mozart, Vanhal, Sammartini, Hoffmeister... But it might not get much participation with the exception of the obvious choices.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

All these polls have been difficult with only four choices, especially this one but ultimately I had to vote for Furtwangler, Scumann, Schubert and Tchaikovsky.

I may be wrong but I believe Furtwangler only wrote 3 symphonies, the third symphony's final movement being unfinished at the time of his death.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Sibelius & Shnittke.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Roussel, Shostakovich, Tchaikovsky and Vaughan Williams.


----------

